# Please post your Thanksgiving menu!



## alblancher (Nov 22, 2011)

Going to the inlaws again this year and need to bring something.   I like to push the envelope a bit when bringing side items so I am looking for new ideas.  You can help me out by letting us know what you are having for dinner.

I already decided to bring BamaFan's Cole Slaw

Looks like the rest of the menu is pretty traditonal

Baked Turkey

Oyster Dressing

Mac and Cheese

Ham

Thanks


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 22, 2011)

On our menu so far:

2 turkeys
2 dressings/stuffings (1 cornbread, 1 regular--Joel's grandmother's recipe)
Candied sweet potatoes
Mashed potatoes (still not sure if plain buttermilk or garlic mashed potatoes)
2 pumpkin pies
1 green tomato apple pie
1 lemon chiffon pie
Home made cranberry relish
2 different kinds of gravy (one homemade, one mushroom something gluten-free from Whole Foods)
Challah bread

Smoked no-boil mac and cheese


What I know others are bringing:
Loaded potato salad (with cheese, bacon, etc.)
Multi-bean casserole


----------



## alblancher (Nov 22, 2011)

Sound like a feast Joel,  wish I was closer


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 22, 2011)

Baked Turkey ( Because one of our guests does not like anything smoked)

Mashed Taters with roasted garlic and Boursin Cheese ( one plain on for the same person)

Two Gravies one with Giblets and one without (you guessed it )

Mushroom Bread Pudding

2 Dressings - 1 Cornbread Andouille and one with Turkey sausage ( yup her again)

Green Beans steamed and wrapped in Bacon with Parmesan Butter 

Homemade Sourdough Rolls 

Apple Crisp

Miniature Pumpkin Cheescakes


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 22, 2011)

Smoked Bone-In Prime Rib

Smoked Turkey Breast

Twice Baked Taters

Caprese(Thanks Scar!)

Salads

Apple Pie and Ice Cream for Desert

Todd


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 22, 2011)

Smoked Turkey

Stuffing

Mashed potatoes

Salads

Green Bean casserole

Pies, Pumpkin, Apple, Pecan

Sour Cream Raisin Bars

Cranberry's

Sweet Potatoes with marsh mellows on top

Rolls

Wine

There could be more but I'm not sure


----------



## lexoutlaw (Nov 22, 2011)

doing a potluck style.....but

i am doing......

2 deep fried turkeys

fried stuffing balls, great little appetizers(since fryer will be out)

home-made pumpkin cheesecake


----------



## alblancher (Nov 22, 2011)

That's it,

I made up my mind,

I'm cooking dinner Sunday for the two of us using your ideas, 

Sure sounds like some great eats going on this holiday.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 22, 2011)

Im doing smoked Turkey Breast. 

There will be all of the normal fixins too.
Greenbean casserole 
mashed taters
gravy
carrots
pie

I also might smoke some salmon for the big event.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2011)

Al, morning.... I would love to help you out here... Turkey, stuffing, Hubbard Squash pie w/pecans, jello/cranberry salad, and as for the rest, I am not on the need to know list....

I know there is more 'cause I been going to the grocery for a week gettin' the stuff... And I know there will be lots of leftovers...

(keep me in the dark and......stay out of my kitchen)

Dave


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Crawfish Dressing Recipe

12 servings

2 hours 30 min prep

2 cups buttermilk self-rising white cornmeal mix (I get it at Wal-Mart)

1/2 cup flour

1/4 cup butter or margarine, melted

1 egg, lightly beaten

2 cups buttermilk

10 tablespoons butter or margarine

1 onion, finely chopped

2 small green peppers, finely chopped

1 lb crawfish tails (frozen, cooked, peeled, thawed)

2 cups chicken broth

2 eggs, lightly beaten

1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley

1 teaspoon white pepper

1 teaspoon red peppers or cayenne

1 teaspoon black pepper

Grease a 9" oven-proof skillet (preferably cast-iron) and heat it in the oven at 450 degrees for 5 minutes.

Combine the first 5 ingredients listed above to make the cornbread.

Pour into hot prepared skillet, and bake at 450 for 20 minutes, or until golden brown.

Set aside.

Preheat oven to 350, and lightly grease a 9x13" baking dish.

Melt the butter in a large skillet over medium heat.

Add the onion and bell pepper, and cook until tender, 4-5 minutes.

Crumble the cornbread into a large bowl.

Add the cooked vegetables, and all remaining ingredients and stir until moistened.

Pour into prepared baking dish and bake for 1 hr., or until firm and golden brown


----------



## larrym (Nov 22, 2011)

Lets see,, for meat,, going to do a 12#  turkey on the horizontal rotiserrie and a 10# in the smoker with maple/cherry pellets.  There will also be a baked ham with pinapple glaze.  Mashed taters, oyster dressing, garlic bread dressing, fried taters, green beans with bacon,, slow simmered,, some cold shrimp n cocktail sauce,, my favorite snack :)  Sweet corn cooked with heavy cream n butter, standard dressing too for those that like it,, both with onions and a batch without.  Devil'd eggs, cheese/sausage tray for snacking.  Mother n Law always cooks a homemade pumpkin pie and chocolate pie.  Plenty of Pillsbury crescants and buiscuits.  Cousin n law is going to boil up some chickens for broth and have meat mixed with onions n mushrooms, she says simmered for an hour in a big fry pan.  Broth ofc to be used to pour over anything that gets cold quick.  Granddaughter is going to make a ice cream sandwhich desert,, basically,, layers of ice cream sandwhiches,, covered with cool whip, fudge sauce n peanuts.  It is easy and everyone loves it.  Aunt is going too bring a gooseberry/rhubarb pie and a chocolate sheet cake.  It is always a big reunion for Thanksgiving,, wifes family is older but they always go all out and try to pass on recepies to the younger ones.  About 20 expected at Inlaws place,, more then enough food to feed us all, plenty leftovers for later.  And whatever ball games are on tv that I can nap through :)  I am lucky, very lucky that the inlaws are as much as parents to me as my own were.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 22, 2011)

I will be smoking a brisket and taking it to a thanksgiving dinner... Just a little surprise  .......

Joe


----------



## eman (Nov 22, 2011)

since it's just  Sherrie and I.

Smofry turkey breast

cornbread dressing

rice dressing

pea salad

green bean casarole

cranberry sauce

fried rolls

deserts

lemon ice box pie

fruit cake

pumpkin cheese cake

 sweet tea

and a NAP!


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 22, 2011)

eman said:


> since it's just  Sherrie and I.
> 
> Smofry turkey breast
> 
> ...




Jim isn't coming over Bob?


----------



## cycletrash (Nov 22, 2011)

Our Proscuitto is part of it!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/102968/salt-curing-hams


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2011)

Turducken

Mashed potato's

Smoked stuffing balls

gravy

cranberry relish.

green bean casarole

pumpkin pie


----------



## eman (Nov 22, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> Jim isn't coming over Bob?




The devil himself will be here i'm sure.


----------



## smokedinstl (Nov 22, 2011)

Apps-

deer chili

little smokeys and meat balls in a sauce

cheese and crackers

Dinner-

1 smoked 12lb turkey

2 12lb injected deep fried turkeys (1 will be super spicy HOT!)

smoked mac and cheese

green beans and green bean cas.

deviled eggs

corn bread

garlic mashed taters

sweet potatoes

stuffing

corn

Pies-

pecan,apple and coconut cream

and magic cookie bars

I know Im forgetting sumthin


----------



## daddydon (Nov 22, 2011)

Baked turkey

Cornbread dressing

baby Lima beans

cranberry sauce

turnip greens

green bean casserole

giblet gravy

mashed potatoes

yeast rolls

 pumpkin pie

pumpkin cheesecake

 pecan pie

sweet ice tea

I'm sure i have left out something...forgive me honey

sneaking in some smoked pp


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 22, 2011)

OK Then...

beer

Beer

BEer

BEEr

BEER

AND MORE BEER

oh I almost forgot


Jack and Coke


----------



## newbqqr24 (Nov 22, 2011)

2 12# smoked turkeys
1 8# smoked prime rib
Sage dressing
green bean casserole
Fried Brussels sprouts with bacon
Mashed taters
cranberry sauce
deviled eggs
1 pulling chiffon pie
1 cherry pie


All I have to say is I'm looking forward to leftovers for the next couple days afterward!:yahoo:


----------



## tyotrain (Nov 22, 2011)

Menu

Smoked turkey

Smoked ham

stuffing

sweet taters

corn

cranberry jell

Home made apple pie with ice cream...


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm told I'm a little off sometimes.......

Smokin' up some pork countrystyle ribs then finishing them up in a big pot of kraut

Mashed taters

Green bean casarole

bread rolls

and some pumpkin pie!!!!

Oh yeah baby!!!!

SOB


----------

